# Need Source for Tiny Rubber Bands



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

the color coordinated canine


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Cherie. What size should I order? Karat can't see where she is going right now and the ones from the dentist wrap a few times. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

As Arreau provided, Lainee Limited has fabulous colors in bands and wraps.

A less expensive, more practical way to go it your local Beauty Supply - Sally's for us. Colors are limited, but prices are dirt cheap. 

The dogs have their "fun" color combos that I picked up from Lainee at PCA (Hornets colors - purple and green. Mardi gras - add gold  and Saints - black and gold and LSU - purple and gold). 

Economics though, dictate the black bands are from Sally's, though.
(Black for showing,as well.)


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Tabatha. Mail order would not have worked anyway. Too tight a timeframe. If I can save some money it always helps. We are retired and on a fixed income. Dog showing was never in the budget so something else has to give .... like the last time I got shoes, it was flip flops for $6, lol, and that was last year. Not that I will ever run out of shoes. When I was working, I far exceeded expectations, and that was not a work evaluation.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Success. Went Sally Beauty. 1.07 including tax for 200 elastic bands. I am happy and now Karat will be able to see again.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

The reason I needed rubber bands. Now to figure out how I can get Karat to leave them in?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

They (the dogs) have to get accustomed to the bands.

When they first go in they tend to rub - which is bad -as it rips hair.
Regardless, put them in young as possible. Make little devil horns and be sure they are loose - not pulling the skin. That will help.

Another thing I have done is make - instead of devil horns - one band and use the plastic hair clips - the small ones - in to keep the hair to the band. Not sure if it is clear at all what I am suggesting.

Good Luck.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for those tips, too, NOLA.


----------

